# Virginia Beach 8/30-9/6



## njny2000 (Aug 5, 2013)

Looking to rent 1/1 (capacity 4) timeshare in Virginia beach. 

Days preference: 8/30 - 9/6 (1st) , 8/23 - 8/30 (2nd), 9/6 - 9/13 (3rd)

Actually, I will prefer it to be 4 nights only, but not sure if one can split the week!

thanks,
Sam


----------

